# Beautiful, perfect, WL 11 week female..Colorado Springs



## OMB (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok...so I think I need to re-home my beautiful Olive. She is 11 weeks. Absolutely perfect. AKC papers not even filled out yet. West German working line father. We have been 100% positive with her. Such a great personality so far. Really about the hardest thing I have done in a while, but in the end I think it's the right answer for her. 

Reason for rehoming is that I think I bit off more than we can chew as a family. I am military and I'm not sure my wife can handle the duties when I am away. And I hate to saddle her with hair and boarding duties while I am gone. 

I paid a pretty penny for her but I'm not looking for a rehoming fee..just want her to go to a great home to someone experienced with GSD who will make her part of the family. I don't have a single friend I would trust her pith. 

I am located in Colorado Springs. Will not ship. I want to meet whomever adopts her. If I can't find anyone in a week or so, I will just return her to the breeder. 

You can email me at [email protected] or text me at 240-533-6084. 

Thanks

Troy


----------



## OMB (Mar 26, 2018)

Some pics.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

contact the breeder !!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Just return her to the breeder - the breeder will find her a good home!


----------



## OMB (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok...I contacted breader and will return. THanks!


----------

